# Royal Navy Rescues 27 from Cargo Ship on Fire in Bay of Biscay



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

The crew of the HMS Argyll rescued 27 crew members of the roll-on/roll-off containership Grande America who were forced to abandon ship due to a fire on board in the Bay in Biscay overnight.
The frigate, which on her way home to Plymouth after nine-month deployment in the Asia-Pacific region, responded to a mayday call from the 28,000-tonne, Grimaldi Lines vessel about 150 miles southwest of Brest, France, reporting that a fire had broken out in the cargo of cars and containers and the crew was abandoning ship.
All 27 crew members of Grande America abandoned ship in a single enclosed lifeboat in ‘horrendous’ conditions, according to the Royal Navy.UK Defence Secretary Gavin Williamson commended the crew of HMS Argyll for their ‘swift and selfless response’ that ‘undoubtedly saved 27 lives’ in very dangerous and difficult conditions.
“This recue demonstrates that even on the final leg of a challenging nine month deployment to the Far East, the Royal Navy’s sailors remain vigilant and professional at all times,” said Williamson.In the heavy seas, the orange lifeboat was “bobbing around like a cork in a bathtub,” said Lieutenant Commander Dave Tetchner, HMS Argyll’s Weapon Engineer Officer.
“The conditions were horrendous – the vessels were rolling at 30 degrees which made it extremely hairy getting the sailors safely on board,” Tetchner said
“Royal Marines were on the ropes hauling people up, the sea boat was pushing the lifeboat against Argyll,” Tetchner added.
The 27 sailors rescued were being taken to the French port of Brest. Tetchner said none suffered life-threatening injuries but some required hospital treatment due to smoke inhalation.
The Italian-flagged MV Grande America was still ablaze when Argyll left the scene around 5 a.m. Monday morning.The vessel was underway to Casablanca from Hamburg when the fire broke out at 8 p.m. Sunday evening.The Commanding Officer of HMS Argyll, Commander Toby Shaughnessy, commented: “I am incredibly proud of my Ship’s Company and the way they performed in this rescue effort in the most challenging of conditions.
“Without doubt this was a near run thing. The conditions were on the limit for recovery and this could just as easily been a different result.
“It was an exceptional team effort and there’s a great feeling on board after a successful result – everyone was saved,” Commander Shaughnessy said.


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

*Burning ConRo Grande America Sinks in Bay of Biscay*

The MV Grande America has sunk in Bay of Biscay in water depth of 4,600 meters, France’s Marine Nationale reported. The agency said ship sank at March 12, at 1526 local time about 180 nautical miles off France’s coast. 
Previous: The situation on board the Grimaldi Lines combination roll-on/roll-off containership Grande America worsened overnight in the Bay of Biscay as the fire continues to burn and the ship now listing fairly significantly to starboard.
Fire fighting by the emergency tug Abeille Bourbon, which has contributed to the list, has been suspended.


----------

